# Torch lighter wont work.....do you know why?



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Well I almost ran out of butane for my triple torch (from taboo) and I bled the valve on the underside to release some pressure. Now it wont even let me press the igniting button on it, feels like it has a lock on it or something??? Does that mean the flints gone? I refilled it with some vector...still no flames. Any advice?


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

does it have a child safety lock on it that you just need to disengage?


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

LeafHog said:


> does it have a child safety lock on it that you just need to disengage?


i think it might on the back but i moved it all the way to the left where its disengaged...and tried it all the way to the right.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

BamaDoc77 said:


> i think it might on the back but i moved it all the way to the left where its disengaged...and tried it all the way to the right.


perhaps thou hast broken it!


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

Have you tried releasing some more pressure? Have you refilled it since you bled it?

BTW, torch lighters don't have a flint, they're electric ignition.


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

LeafHog said:


> does it have a child safety lock on it that you just need to disengage?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Where exactly did you say you went to school? Humm... * :r *j/k don't get all upset on me now. What type of fluid did you fill it with? Was it at least triple refined?*


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

BamaDoc77 said:


> Well I almost ran out of butane for my triple torch (from taboo) and I bled the valve on the underside to release some pressure. Now it wont even let me press the igniting button on it, feels like it has a lock on it or something??? Does that mean the flints gone? I refilled it with some vector...still no flames. Any advice?


pm me name and address. put "lighter" in Title.

I am going to send you another one. Call me when you get it....?

Take Care and have a great weekend

Rob:ss


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

tccigar said:


> pm me name and address. put "lighter" in Title.
> 
> I am going to send you another one. Call me when you get it....?
> 
> ...


Thanks Rob! 
I put vector fluid in it ....5x refined, supposed to be the best (along with Lava).
I will keep tinkering with it and see what happens.:tu


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

tccigar said:


> pm me name and address. put "lighter" in Title.
> 
> I am going to send you another one. Call me when you get it....?
> 
> ...


That ought to fix it.

Great service.


----------



## tenbaseg (Oct 27, 2007)

tccigar said:


> pm me name and address. put "lighter" in Title.
> 
> I am going to send you another one. Call me when you get it....?
> 
> ...


Now that's service! :ss


----------



## pistolero (Jan 20, 2008)

Let me know if you find out that the butane was just bad.
Just last night I tried to refill a "Cigar Savor" torch light I got with a box of gars from JRs with some Vector I picked up here in town and it never burned right again. I had refilled it a couple of times with Colibri brand butane with no problems. I'm not ruling out the possibility that I messed up the process (I'm not exactly an old pro at it) but I had no probs with it before, or the Colibri I've refilled several times.
I haven't gotten around to purging the Vector out and trying to put the Colibri back in but maybe I'll try it.
Maybe a bad batch of Vector is out on the shelves? Probably just the cheap lighter dying.

Edited to add:
NEVER MIND, I just tried that. No dice it's trash.


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

what a guy that rob is!


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

BamaDoc77 said:


> Well I almost ran out of butane for my triple torch quote]
> 
> On our recent group buy of the Torch PB-207, a similar issue occurred to me. Upon filling the lighter, I gave it some time to stabilize and then fired it up. The flame went immediately out. I figured this was because of too much butane pressure. So after bleeding the pressure, it finally kicked on with a steady flame. At least with the Torch, you only need to give it a 2 second count when filling with butane. Otherwise, you overfill and no flame. I'm very happy with the Torch PB-207. I use Ronsons Ultra Butane Fuel...:cb


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

pistolero said:


> Let me know if you find out that the butane was just bad.
> Just last night I tried to refill a "Cigar Savor" torch light I got with a box of gars from JRs with some Vector I picked up here in town and it never burned right again. I had refilled it a couple of times with Colibri brand butane with no problems. I'm not ruling out the possibility that I messed up the process (I'm not exactly an old pro at it) but I had no probs with it before, or the Colibri I've refilled several times.
> I haven't gotten around to purging the Vector out and trying to put the Colibri back in but maybe I'll try it.
> Maybe a bad batch of Vector is out on the shelves? Probably just the cheap lighter dying.
> ...


One of the problems that occurs when changing to Vector or Lava it that the flame is adjusted too high. The light will not light because the pressure is too great. Turn the flame adjustment all the way down and then try relighting, slowly turn it up bit by bit and you should be able to relight. If you see a little spark going across to the jets(dont look too closely!) then that usually fixes the problem. A bad batch of fuel would mean thousands of cans contaminated so that is very unlikely. My:2


----------



## pistolero (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks. Yes I did start from all the way down after the I put the Vector in but it never really acted right. I think the lighter was going bad anyway when I thought it just needed refilled.


----------



## iioiooioo (Jan 20, 2008)

Usually it's only the Colibri lighters that go to hell like that...


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

tccigar said:


> pm me name and address. put "lighter" in Title.
> 
> I am going to send you another one. Call me when you get it....?
> 
> ...


hats off to rob :tu:tu


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

bobarian said:


> One of the problems that occurs when changing to Vector or Lava it that the flame is adjusted too high. The light will not light because the pressure is too great. Turn the flame adjustment all the way down and then try relighting, slowly turn it up bit by bit and you should be able to relight. If you see a little spark going across to the jets(dont look too closely!) then that usually fixes the problem. A bad batch of fuel would mean thousands of cans contaminated so that is very unlikely. My:2


The Vector works really good Bobarian. I thought one of my lighters was broken until I kept running the Vector through it. Works like a charm now!!!:tu Great advice!!!


----------

